# Anyone fish Lake Eve (Orlando, Fla.)???



## 1mecheng

Heading to Florida for vacation in a few weeks. Will be staying on Lake Eve in Orlando, Florida. Anyone ever fish this little resort lake? Looking for any info. at all.
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## 1mecheng

(Still) Looking for info. for any of the Orlando lakes. Anyone have a recommendation as to whats typically available in those lakes? Wouldn't mind a hint on lure choice. Thanks!
Dan


----------



## MDBuckeye

Is it one of the Disney resorts?
I have saw some HUGE bass there and seen reports of big fish caught there as well. There are bass all over the state so take some of the normal plastics and some top water stuff and you should be fine.


----------



## 1mecheng

Follow-up:
I got to fish the lake twice from the piers at the resort - once in the morning at dawn and once in the evening at sunset.
I threw a variety of plastics, spinners, and topwaters with no luck.
There looked to be some nice cover (lily pads, grasses), but all I ever saw swimming was turtles and dink bluegill.
Maybe the area away from the piers would be better. Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to rent a paddleboat as the hours of operation were not conducive to my schedule.

Dan


----------

